# House Seasons 1,2,3 Wrongly Priced



## Smashbox (10 Apr 2009)

If you *want* to take advantage of an obvious misprice, Borders are selling each season for £3.99. Shipping is probably about £6ish for all three.

Seasons 1-4 in a boxset is £44.25

http://www.borders.co.uk/search/query/house+season/filters/MediaType%3ADvd/


----------



## Determined (10 Apr 2009)

I've ordered but got no confirmation mail yet. It was £12 approx for seasons 1, 2 & 3 but they charged me no shipping !!!???
Strange though as when I tried to go back in and look at the dvd section, it said this part of the site is temporaily closed and orders placed may not be fulfilled.................hmm we'll see


----------



## Wollran (10 Apr 2009)

Just received confirmation email for my order   Thanks Smashbox.  Interesting, if you go in now and try to order, the pricing has changed (not on the initial page, but in the pricing page)

Wollran


----------



## Smashbox (10 Apr 2009)

They added shipping in at the payment stage. £5/£6 for all three sets so a great buy overall.

The confirmation email took ages.

Guess they have now realised their mistake.


----------



## Determined (10 Apr 2009)

Wow just got the email £12 and no shipping charges, brilliant, tks smashbox


----------



## Smashbox (10 Apr 2009)

Determined said:


> tks smashbox


 
No problem. When you paid, what did the total price show? As mine showed £17 odd, even though the email showed no shipping.


----------



## Smashbox (10 Apr 2009)

Checkout now showing.....


*£24.99*
House: Season 1


*£17.60*
House: Season 3


*£17.60*
House: Season 2

*Total price: £60.19*


----------



## Determined (10 Apr 2009)

It showed £12 at checkout and no shipping I can't believe it, soooooooo love a bargain


----------



## Smashbox (10 Apr 2009)

Big difference from £60!

Me wonders if it will be honoured..


----------



## Determined (10 Apr 2009)

That's the question smashbox, well we can only wait and see


----------



## Smashbox (14 Apr 2009)

Dear M..., We're very sorry but due to a technical problem with our website on Friday many DVD's were incorrectly priced and we are unable to fulfill your order at the price advertised. We did have a message to this effect on the DVD homepage, but you may not have seen this. Your order has therefore been cancelled and we're very sorry for any disappointment this may cause. The problem has now been fixed, so we're able to accept and fulfill DVD orders again. We're not happy when mistakes happen and hope you will accept this voucher for £4.00 off when you spend £10 or more*, with our apologies.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (14 Apr 2009)

£4.00 ..... yeaaaaaaaaaaah .... party time Smashbox!


----------



## Smashbox (14 Apr 2009)

Yeah... raging!


----------



## jhegarty (14 Apr 2009)

I though it was against the rules to discuss the price of house


----------



## Smashbox (14 Apr 2009)

I forgot!!!!!

Hope I dont get a slap for talking about House Prices!!


----------



## Determined (14 Apr 2009)

Darn it was too good to be true then


----------



## Smashbox (14 Apr 2009)

Unfortunatly so, I dont even think its worthwhile replying to them


----------



## sandrat (16 Apr 2009)

Smashbox said:


> Unfortunatly so, I dont even think its worthwhile replying to them


 
well had they charged your card? Remember the oxendales pricing error I had? I just said breach of contract law and invitation to treat a lot and gof my discount


----------



## Smashbox (16 Apr 2009)

I'll check online as I'm not too sure about that..


----------



## Smashbox (16 Apr 2009)

Checked, and it wasnt debited.


----------

